# Sydney Autumn 2016



## Ben Wak (Apr 17, 2016)

i might go to this comp it is on Mother's Day so it might be hard to get there 
Let me know if any of you guys are going


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 17, 2016)

Just to let people know, Flights are looking very cheap.
Return flights from melbourne $135
Return flights from Brisbane $140
I wish it had been on saturday, sunday is mothers day plus flights are most expensive on sundays


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 17, 2016)

I AM DEFINITELY GOING!

sorry for caps.

YES PYRA!


----------



## DaSillyFool (Apr 18, 2016)

I've only just got into cubing, my average time is just under 2 minutes, can I still compete at the Sydney event?


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 18, 2016)

DaSillyFool said:


> I've only just got into cubing, my average time is just under 2 minutes, can I still compete at the Sydney event?


There are no cut-off limits for 3x3, so anyone can compete regardless of their time.

EDIT: Actually, the default limit is 10 minutes unless specified otherwise on the schedule (for Australian competitions we generally don't do this), but you'll be fine considering your average is 2 minutes.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 20, 2016)

Attention people travelling via plane to/from sydney comp on may 8th.
I will be catching an early flight from melbourne arriving at 7:20 i think. Returning on a 9:50-11pm flight. 
I am hoping someone wants to share a cab to and from the competition and Sydney airport to save some $$.


----------



## Ben Wak (Apr 21, 2016)

So it turns out I am not going (just money) 
I might go to ACT in a few months for a comp tho


----------

